# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء طلبات : مطلوب بوكس z3x jtag + sigma box

## akiali

مطلوب بوكس z3x jtag + sigma box   
 الهاتف :0670925147 
السكايب :akiali2012

----------

